# UCLA Screenwriting 2012



## honeybadger (Jul 4, 2011)

I know it is still nearly 4 months away until November and the application due date, but I think when you start working on your app, you will realize that 4 months isn't that far away, so I am starting a discussion thread now, especially for the first time applicants, so that you can pose questions to those of us that are going through this a second time. So, here we go. I will start this off by telling you a little bit about myself. I reached the interview stage at UCLA after applying for the first time. I received my degree from a Big Ten college in English with a creative writing emphasis, and I studied under a couple of novelists in a program headed up by a national book award finalist who had his novel adapted into a feature film. This year, I am attending an MFA fiction program and will be doing UCLA's professional program--and I will be reapplying to UCLA's screenwriting for fall 2012


----------



## jackgradus (Jul 6, 2011)

geez, 2 mfas? that's a bunch of education, buddy.


----------



## lovelaymedown (Jul 14, 2011)

I an planning on applying to UCLA for screenwriting; im only 22, with little field experience and a less than stellar gpa. Do I stand a chance?


----------



## honeybadger (Jul 18, 2011)

@lovelyamedown: From what I know about the UCLA process, it doesn't matter what your GPA or experience is. What matters is whether you can write or not. A good gpa and experience can help, but in the end, it is your writing portfolio that will help you to at least get to the interview stage. If you don't have a lot of screenplays or teleplays, include poems, short stories, etc... You need to show that you can write. @jackgradus: yes, 2 MFAs--god forbid I have an education and am making myself marketable. If you are going to be disrespectful, go find another site to post at.


----------



## JamesJohn (Aug 2, 2011)

Come on...university for SCREENWRITING!!!! JUST WRITE THE STORY! 

STORT STRUCTURE, STORY STRUCTURE, STORY STRUCTURE - go see Kal's excellent work at http://www.clickok.co.uk/index4.html


----------



## Seoulless (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm applying. Do they want a sampling of your material or could you just throw down 2 feature lengths and call it a day?


----------



## honeybadger (Sep 16, 2011)

They want up to 200 pages worth of stuff, whether it is a screenplay, poem, short fiction, creative non-fiction. Whatever. I would send a variety of writing if you have it. I made it to the interview by sending in a sitcom pilot, a short story, a poem, and a work of creative non-fiction. I would error on the side of showing that you are versatile in your writing.It truly depends on who you are as a writer and what writing you feel best represents you. If you feel that your 2 screenplays are your best works, send them. If you feel that one screenplay is stronger than the other, send the better one, and if you feel that you have other works that are stronger than your worst screenplay, send those, too. What you send is up to you.


----------



## Seoulless (Sep 17, 2011)

Cool thanks. 

I think my best bet will be just to submit two feature lengths as I don't write poetry, short stories etc...

My friend who got an interview last year suggested that I just large chunks of scenes, but he also sent some short stories.

I'm betting they want to know that I can write a structurally sound piece, so I don't see any alternatives aside from sending in a few shorts.


----------



## amaryllis (Sep 18, 2011)

i'm interested in this program too, and preparing it now. i want to ask that how you describe and introduce yourself in your personal statement? 
it's my first year to apply.


----------



## honeybadger (Oct 25, 2011)

I submitted my application last Friday to UCLA. It felt really good to get it done early this year. Hopefully it's good enough to get me past the interview stage this year. I am truly enjoying doing the Professional Program, and I feel I've learned more about writing (not just screenwriting) in the past several weeks than I have in several years. If anyone is planning on applying to UCLA's MFA program, and you have a year to spare, I highly recommend taking it--they offer the course online through Skype, so you can take it from anywhere. Anyone else finish their application? @amaryllis, in regard to the personal statement--be true to yourself. You are introducing the faculty to you, so let them know who you are the best you can. That's about the only advice I, or anyone else can really give.


----------



## honeybadger (Oct 25, 2011)

By the way, as a tip on what to submit, what to put in the personal statement, etc... I am not an expert. I am not. But, I did get accepted into more than one MFA creative writing program, and the truth is, from what I understand, that multiple people help decide who gets into any MFA program. There is no UCLA, USC, etc... way of thinking, because you are dealing with multiple professors who have different thought processes. There is no sure creative piece or key thing to put in your portfolio or personal statement. All you can do is submit what you think is your best work and write the personal statement that best represents who you are. Don't worry about guessing what UCLA wants, because you can't and won't guess it. Be yourselves--the best selves you possibly can be, and leave the decision making up to where it is--with the faculty. That's my advice, anyway.


----------



## Nikkare (Oct 25, 2011)

I just applied to UCLA as well. I sent in my application last week, and my final recommendation went out today, so it's official. I haven't taken the GREs yet, so my application options are limited, but I plan on applying to Chapman as well. This is my first time applying for a screenwriting MFA. This is all very exciting. 

If I don't get in to either school this time around, I plan on making the move to California anyway, and have my sights set on the UCLA Professional Program.


----------



## i_spit_hot_fire (Oct 26, 2011)

Just sent my application today, though I'm still waiting for my recommenders to respond. I assume it'll get done at the last minute. I agree with what others have said about being yourself in the personal statement.  Without being guaranteed an interview, it's one of the few ways to introduce yourself to the admissions committee.

I'm curious to see how my application plays out, since I applied to the screenwriting MFA but made note that I'm going to pursue the Creating, Writing, and Producing for Television track if I get in. I was hesitant to come out and say that on my application, but I'm not going to BS them and I want them considering me in light of that program, and not a standard feature writing MFA.

Either way, nervous as all hell. This whole process is so subjective.


----------



## FilmClassicGirl (Oct 30, 2011)

One of my recommenders is cutting it close, too. So, it's okay if I send the application without all the recs? (As long as they submit the rec by Nov. 1st, of course)


----------



## honeybadger (Oct 30, 2011)

Yes, it is okay to submit your app without your recommender having submitted their letter. They can still send their letter in after you've submitted the app. Plus, if UCLA is missing anything from your app, someone will contact you later on about it. But, I would try to get everything in as complete as possible, as soon as possible. If your app is complete, with the exception of the letter, by all means, submit it. Just make sure you remind your recommender, and if it were me, I would be safe and have a backup recommender.


----------



## FilmClassicGirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks, honeybadger


----------



## honeybadger (Oct 31, 2011)

@filmclassicgirl: No problem. By the way, the deadline for postmarking your app is tomorrow, everyone. Nov. 1st. I'm sure that you've all had it drilled into your brains. I hope everyone is finishing up.


----------



## honeybadger (Nov 1, 2011)

Its MFA Screenwriting 2012 Application Deadline Day! Who has already turned their app in, or is working up to the deadline to get their app out? Good luck, everyone!


----------



## apocalypticus (Nov 3, 2011)

hey all,

I'm presuming everyone has sent off their application long back......i myself have applied for the production / directing program....good luck to all.


----------



## i_spit_hot_fire (Nov 4, 2011)

Submitted by still waiting on a final recommender. Going to send a reminder email out today along with links to my USC app. I'm assuming it shouldn't be too problematic with the app; still stressful though.


----------



## honeybadger (Nov 4, 2011)

@i_spit_hot_fire: Don't be too stressed. Your recommender can submit their letter well after you have submitted your app. You will not be penalized. In fact, you can edit your recommenders, add new recommenders, drop recommenders, etc... after submitting your app. Don't sweat something that is outside of your control. Send the reminder to your recommender, and I would seriously find another recommender as a backup--just to be safe. I had more recommenders than I needed, for just such a case, and then selected the recommenders I trusted most. Good luck, and don't be too stressed about this. You did what you could, which is all you can do.


----------



## apocalypticus (Nov 5, 2011)

> Originally posted by i_spit_hot_fire:
> Submitted by still waiting on a final recommender. Going to send a reminder email out today along with links to my USC app. I'm assuming it shouldn't be too problematic with the app; still stressful though.



No worries i_spit_hot_fire. Hope you get the recommendation letters. I was in the same situation a few days ago. The suspense is the worry and I have my Columbia and FSU still to go. All in all, I'm having a blast writing. 

Cheers


----------



## apocalypticus (Nov 6, 2011)

Hello all,

I guess whoever wanted to apply might have sent the application off. But to those who are still willing to give it a shot, UCLA has extended the application deadline to Nov. 15. Please check it out below - 

http://www.tft.ucla.edu/progra...oduction/admissions/


----------



## gesyfomel (Nov 6, 2011)

We will see some  superb and creative  work in Screenwriting in 2012.


----------



## honeybadger (Dec 2, 2011)

Did anyone take advantage of the extended Nov. 15th deadline?


----------



## N_A_Fitz (Dec 26, 2011)

Hope everyone had a happy Holiday!

Now we wait for the interviews... Is it the same as last year? (March-ish??)


----------



## Seoulless (Dec 28, 2011)

Do you mean we hear about Interviews in March or they are granted in March?


----------



## honeybadger (Dec 28, 2011)

Happy Holidaysto all! As far as the interviews, who knows. They will make the invite calls whenever they choose. No point being anxious about it. From my perspective, just because I got an interview last year doesn't guarantee I will get one this year. Tthe way I see it, I did my part, and what will happen will happen, and it is outside of my conttrol. There is no point in stressing out about things when everything is up to UCLA from this point on. You will hear when you hear. Last year they did the interviews in March and notified us about. The interviews in January, but that doesn't mean it will be the exact same time frame this year. My advice to everyone at this point is to relax. And put it out of your mind.


----------



## R3i6nm8n (Jan 2, 2012)

As someone that went to UCLA's screenwriting program, good luck to you all. It's a tough but very rewarding process.


----------



## Tebowing4Gradskool (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi ya'll,  I applied to UCLA and NYU Screenwriting program this year and have to agree with the others on this site that this process is very exciting!!!!!!!!(and nerve racking 

There where some questions as far as what people submitted in their writing portfolio and
to be honest I sent in a a spec feature and teleplay and a pilot for a television series that I want to produce.  I have various things that I could of sent in but I chose the polished and most meaningful work I have. I concerned myself with them learning who I was and where I was coming from as well as my mission in life.  

In my personal statement I made it a point to answer the why (I am who I am and what I want to do in life and why UCLA).  I think everyone should stick to doing work and writing what they feel they are passionate about.  Other than that good luck everyone and I hope to be hearing good things about you!


----------



## matthews8590 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey guys, 

I just got an email from Cheri Smith, the grad advisor, saying I did not get recommended for graduate study. 

I'm kind of shocked by this, not only because this came sooner than I though it would but also because I really wanted to go to UCLA, I love screenwriting and I visited the school and and fell in love with it. I can't believe I didn't even make it past the first round. 

I guess I'm writing this to see if anyone else got this email, which won't ease the pain but i guess it's nice to know I'm not the only one. 

Also, does anyone know if I can still apply to their professional program? How does that work?


----------



## alract (Jan 11, 2012)

Yep, just got that same email. It did come much quicker than expected. Ha, I'm guessing if someone hasn't heard from them it's probably better news. Anyway, good luck to everyone still waiting!


----------



## honeybadger (Jan 11, 2012)

@matthews8590 and @alract: I am very sorry to hear that you were both rejected. Don't give up, though! Most people do not get in on their first try (I didn't, and it remains to be seen what my fate is this year), fromm what I understand. Keep writing and reapply next year. DO NOT BE DISCOURAGED! 

I've been through the rejection before, and I know how dispiriting it can feel.

I know it seems soon, but it was about this time last year that UCLA sent out their rejections and made their interview invitation phone calls. The process goes by rather quickly.

I interviewed last year and was rejected, but I accepted a position in an MFA Fiction program in the city I live, with my mind on reapplying to UCLA this year, which I did. 

Fortunately, I haven't received the rejection email yet, but trust me, it doesn't make me feel good to know other people were rejected. And I know that just because I wasn't rejected today doesn't mean I won't be rejected in the future. I was rejected last year, after all.

All we can do is work hard and try again, because this is what we love to do.

I know how emotionally exhausting the application process is, but again--don't give up. Even if I don't get in this year, I will reapply next year and not quit. All we can do is our best and hope that others will recognize that fact.

As for the Professional Program, if you get an interview invitation and don't get into the MFA program, you automatically are accepted into the Professional Program--whether you choose to commit to the acceptance is up to you. As for those that don't get an interview invite, anyone with a Bachelors Degree can apply to the Professional Program. I am the only UCLA 2011 MFA applicant in my Professional Program class. Just go to the Professional Program website and fill out the application.

In my opinion the Professional Program is completely worth it. It might be the best writing course I've ever taken, period. It is taught by UCLA screenwriting professors, many who are currently teaching or who have taught in the MFA program. In fact, I know someone who is doing the on-campus Professional Program class, and he actually has Hal Ackerman, the co-chair of the screenwriting department, as his instructor. I can't recommend the Professional Program enough--especially because you don't necessarily have to move to LA for it. They offer the class over Skype as well--it meets once a week for 3 hours, you watch your lectures online at your convenience, and it runs on the same quarter system that UCLA's regular classes use--and the best thing about it is that you will have 2 completed screenplays that you will get plenty of excellent feedback on by the time you complete the course. Trust me, you WILL be a better writer after taking the Professional Program.

Anyway, I hope some of what I've written helps.

Good luck to everyone else who didn't get rejected today, and again--I am sincerely sorry for those of you who were rejected today. I know it's not a good feeling, because I've been through it.


----------



## FilmClassicGirl (Jan 12, 2012)

I was also rejected, guys. Like honeybadger, I was rejected last year, as well (good luck to you this year honeybadger!)It's much easier for me to grasp this year, for sure. The journey continues though...Keep your heads up, guys! 

Also, honeybadger, I thought about doing the Professional Program last year, but wasn't sure about it. I'm assuming you did the on-campus program. How were the living arrangements? Did they provide any housing for you guys or were you on your own? That was one of my main concerns.


----------



## honeybadger (Jan 12, 2012)

@FilmClassicGirl: I am actually doing the Professional Program via Skype and chose not to move to LA to do it. I got into an MFA creative writing program in the city I did my undergrad in, and I didn't want to move for a creative writing program. I will move for a screenwriting MFA program.

I do know a couple of people who did the Professional Program on campus, though, and you are on your own as far as finding a place to live. The good news is that housing in LA is much cheaper than it used to be (I visit there a couple of times a year and have done so for nearly a decade), and if you want to move to LA and do the Professional Program at the UCLA campus, I would suggest looking for a place in Westwood.

If you are concerned that you will not be getting the same quality of instruction via the Skype Professional Program, I can tell you that the quality is just as good. I honestly don't realize that I am talking on Skype, because the conversations are so involved, and you do all of the same work with the same instructors. If anything, the Skype program has some advantages, because you don't have to pack up and move, you can do the program in your own home--which is advantageous if you get sick or need to travel, because all you need is an internet connection, and you don't need to miss class. By the way, they don't use the video component in the Skype classes--they only use the audio portion, so if you are sick, or something, you don't have to worry about how you look. I highly recommend doing the Professional Program. It is a high quality program that will help you grow as a screenwriter, and there are a number of people who only do the Professional Program without doing the MFA program that get work in Hollywood. If you are considering doing it, do it. You will not regret it. It's the next best thing to the MFA program, which is nothing to shrug your shoulders at. You get a chance to learn from many of the same UCLA instructors that teach in the MFA program.

I hope my lengthy blathering helps, FilmClassicGirl, or anyone else who might be considering the Professional Program. If you got rejected this year for the MFA program, you will be doing yourself a tremendous favor if you want to reapply to the MFA program next year. Again, I was (and very well could be again--just because I didn't get a rejection email yesterday, I am not kidding myself, I know I can be rejected again at anytime) in the same position as everyone else who was rejected--I was rejected last year, even though I got an interview. The Professional Program has not only made me a better screenwriter, but a better writer in general.


----------



## alract (Jan 12, 2012)

Honeybadger and FilmClassicGirl thanks for the encouragement! I will definitely look into the professional program. Good luck to both of you!


----------



## FilmClassicGirl (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks for that really informative response, honeybadger! It's good to know they don't use the video component on Skype. So I could be in pajamas, and no one would know haha. Niiicccee 

I think I might look into the Professional Program if I don't hear good news from the others schools I applied to. 

Good luck to you, as well, alract!! (and matthews8590)


----------



## matthews8590 (Jan 13, 2012)

thanks for everyone's feedback, especially honeybadger and their kind words of encouragement. It is discouraging though. I am going follow a similar plan to filmclassicgirl's--Hopefully I hear good news from the other schools I applied to and if not I will look into applying to the professional program. Big thanks again to honeybadger and whoever else informed about the prof program, it's good to know that option is a legitimate option worth pursuing since I might apply again next year and ultimately I want to achieve my goal of studying screenwriting this fall. 

Thanks again guys. Good luck to all of you as well.


----------



## N_A_Fitz (Jan 14, 2012)

I am sorry to hear that the bad news has already started flowing from UCLA... Anyone hear anything good yet?

I guess for now we are in the "No News is Good News" Phase?

@Honeybadger>>
For those who are fortunate enough to make it to the interview process, What is it like?  Any preparations or advice you could offer?


----------



## honeybadger (Jan 14, 2012)

@N_A_Fitz: I would hope that "No News is Good News," but one never knows in this process. I know it's difficult not to be anxious, but the best thing to do is try and keep busy with other things and don't think about the MFA process. It will unfold how it will unfold, when it unfolds. You worked hard on your app; you did what you could do, and now things are in the hands of UCLA.

As for your question, regarding the interview. I would say the same thing that I advised with the Statements of Purpose--be yourself and represent yourself in the best way possible. Try not to stress about it or over-think it. The reason I say this is because the interview, like the SOP is about you, so the questions will be about you, and there is nothing I can say that will be useful about you. You know you better than anyone. On top of this, there are multiple professors that conduct the interviews, and each one of them handles the interviews in their own way. The only other piece of advice I can give is to make sure you get a good night's sleep the night before the interview and relax. If you do get an interview, you deserved it and earned it, and don't forget that fact You deserve to be there. Try and relax the best you can about it, like everything else regarding this process.


----------



## honeybadger (Jan 14, 2012)

@N_A_Fitz: One last thing--I don't mean to sound all zen or mysterious in my answer to your question. The simple answer is, there are no tricks or secrets that I can tell you about the interview process. It honestly is about you, so prepare like you would for any other interview. Try not to be nervous about it. The UCLA faculty, in my experience, are very warm and kind people. They aren't there to trip you up or make a fool of you. They want you to succeed, because they want the best students possible--and they are genuinely very nice and giving people. 

Perhaps someone else can offer better insight into the interview process or how they think you should handle it, should you have earned one. But I've truly offered as much as I can in the matter. I hope I've been helpful.


----------



## Nowon (Jan 16, 2012)

Last year the interview requests were sent out with the rejection letters. Anything, anyone?


----------



## darkew (Jan 16, 2012)

I didn't get anything either. No emails whatsoever. Is that good?


----------



## N_A_Fitz (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks Honeybadger...  It is good to get the scoop from someone who has been through it before.

Are u living in LA now.. or are u taking the Proff. Program from afar??


----------



## honeybadger (Jan 17, 2012)

Nowon: As for the interview invites and the rejection emails last year--they did go out around the same time. My interview invite was by phone. Who knows how they are handling it this year.

@darkew: I have no idea if no news is good news. The committee might have a different way of handling things this year. You can't really count on anything, as everything is up to the UCLA professors at this point, which is why I constantly harp on suggesting people put the MFA process out of their minds the best they can, as there is nothing for you to do at this point. You never know--they could be doing one round of cuts and then a second round of cuts. I don't know, and neither does anyone else--except for the UCLA MFA committee.

@N_A_Fitz: You are welcome for my insight. Keep in mind that I am speaking from my singular experience and there are others who might tell you something different. I do not know everything, nor do I claim to, or I wouldn't have been ultimately rejected last year (and still might this year). If you want more info on my experience with the Professional Program, I suggest looking on page 2 of this forum, as I posted a lot about the Professional Program. 

Hopefully someone else can share their experience with the Professional Program, to add to mine, or the UCLA MFA program, if they have the time.

Good luck to everyone, and hang in there. We will hear something when UCLA is ready to tell us something, for better or worse.


----------



## P.F. Murphy (Jan 18, 2012)

I got a rejection email about a week or so back. So take that for what it's worth.


----------



## i_spit_hot_fire (Jan 18, 2012)

Terribly sorry to those who have been rejected already. I know the crap feeling, but hey, we're all screenwriters-- we live with constant rejection. 

Now, to hopefully lighten the mood here, I wanted to report that I just received an email from Justin Hillian saying that the department will be in contact within a couple weeks to schedule an interview. It looks like the next stage is starting soon.

Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## honeybadger (Jan 18, 2012)

@i_spit_hot_fire: I got my interview invitation as well! Good luck! And again, do not give up, those who were rejected this year. I was rejected after an interview last year, and I am grateful to be invited back.


----------



## N_A_Fitz (Jan 18, 2012)

I got the same email, ISHF.  It had a weird designation @ca.rr.com.  I thought it was a mean joke at first cause it didn't look like it was direct from UCLA.  

Unless someone is pranking us both, it must be the real thing! (like my bad logic there<..lol)


----------



## tra thomas (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi guys,

I've been trolling this forum for some time, but finally have a reason to post.

Like some of you, I just received an email indicating that I'll be contacted for an interview in New York. Will anyone else be participating in the east coast interview process?

Congrats to all!


----------



## graffiti281 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi,

I'm from India. I got the same email, saying I will be contacted for an interview via Skype. I'm already terrified, I'm still just finishing my undergrad. Will be done only by April. Is there anything I can start doing now so I can be better prepared? 

Congrats to whoever else got the email already!


----------



## i_spit_hot_fire (Jan 18, 2012)

It looks like Justin is a student, or former student, tasked with administrative tasks. His same email is listed in the directory. ca.rr stands for @California.RoadRunner, the ISP that he uses.


----------



## Nowon (Jan 18, 2012)

I got an interview invite (via Skype) as well! Happy... but mostly terrified. What kind of questions should we expect?


----------



## N_A_Fitz (Jan 19, 2012)

It is cool to know we will all be going through this together.  I am in Arizona right now, so my interview will be on campus.

Perhaps some of us will be classmates


----------



## tra thomas (Jan 19, 2012)

> Originally posted by N_A_Fitz:
> Perhaps some of us will be classmates



I certainly hope so, Fitz. If that turns out to be the case, the first thing I will do is buy honeybadger a beer.


----------



## honeybadger (Jan 19, 2012)

@tra thomas: I will gladly accept that beer and get the next round, if we wind up being classmates!

Congratulations to all who received an interview invitation. Be proud of it.It isn't easy. At the same time, caution that optimism a bit with practicality.

UCLA invites more interviewees than they have MFA slots to give out. I was invited to interview last year, but was ultimately rejected, as were other people I know.

This is another step in reaching for what you want to achieve, but it is by no means an end or a guarantee.

I don't mean to be. Debbie Downer, but I just want people (including myself) to not count their chickens before they hatch.

Be proud and enjoy the invitationk for sure, but try not to get overexcited, and keep your expectations in check (again, I am reminding myself of this as well). 

And as always, don't stress out and let anxiety get the best of you. You've made it this far. Be happy, share the good news, and then relax and be prepared--without overdoing it.

Good luck to all!


----------



## graffiti281 (Jan 19, 2012)

So how many people  _do_ they interview each year?


----------



## honeybadger (Jan 19, 2012)

@graffiti: I have no idea exactly how many people they invite to interview. I just know that it is more people than get into the program. Sorry that I can't tell you more.


----------



## PeopleGetReady (Jan 19, 2012)

It's been really cool to follow this conversation for the last couple of months, and now I wanted to jump in myself!

I received the interview invite last night. It sounds like I'm in the same boat as our awesome @honeybadger. I applied last year, interviewed, was rejected, and reapplied this year. 

This seems like the typical story for UCLA screenwriting. Most of the people they let into each class have either applied multiple times and/or have gone through the PP. So for all who were rejected or are worried about the interview, don't be! So much of screenwriting is about pushing forward in the face of rejection, as we all know.

I'd be happy to answer any questions about the interview. From what I remember hearing last year, they interview around 50 people and select the class from that pool.

Congrats to everyone who got an interview. We're in this together now, guys!


----------



## Diehl (Jan 19, 2012)

Got the email for an interview.  I jumped around the house for a few minutes, got myself under control and now feel like I want to throw up.  Anyone else nervous?   

I know the chances are still really slim that I'd actually get in, but it's thrilling to even make it this far.  

I'm really curious to see who will be interviewing me and when!  Crap, what should I wear?  Should I bring anything?  This will probably be a month or more of me asking myself the same questions over and over again.

Any suggestions from those who've done this whole process before?  Congrats to all those who got the email.  

Alright, I think I better go throw up now.


----------



## WillieGreen (Jan 19, 2012)

Good luck, future Bruins!


----------



## Nowon (Jan 19, 2012)

PeopleGetReady and HoneyBadger:

Since you two had both been interviewed last year, I would love to pick at your brains...

Specifically, what were the questions asked? Were you asked to introduce yourself? Asked film history questions? Asked to pitch? Talk about writers/directors or movies that influenced you?

I know the interview questions vary year to year, and interviewer to interviewer, but I would be grateful to get a glimpse of what an interview is like, if just to calm my fretting soul and shaking limbs.

Also, for those interviewing via Skype, is it audio or video?

Thanks!


----------



## honeybadger (Jan 19, 2012)

@WillieGreen: Thanks for the good luck wishes! You have been a major inspiration on this site. I've been following your posts and cheered right on with everyone else when you were accepted back in 2010--back in my lurking days. How are you liking the program so far? 

@Nowon: I really have offered everything I can about the interviews, honestly. I've only interviewed the one time, and with one particular professor. On top of this, I am loathe to give out the specifics of a personal interview, even if I am anonymous. I would feel unethical about it, and it isn't something I feel comfortable doing. I am sorry, because I know you want more details, but while I am perfectly willing to offer what I can, discussing the interview is a line I am not willing to cross. 

@Diehl: Haha, very funny. I felt the same way when I got my first interview invitation. What should I wear? etc... Dress nicely--this is an interview after all. I wore a dress shirt and suit slacks. The only  other word of advice I would offer that I haven't already done in regard to the email is to make sure to get to the campus early if you are interviewing on campus--parking can be tricky depending on whether UCLA is in session. 

@PeopleGetReady: Aww... I'll take being awesome as a compliment I trust you're in for beers too, if we are fortunate enough to earn our way into the MFA program??? Haha. I was wondering when another UCLA 2011 interview candidate would come out of the lurking woodwork! Welcome to the discussion, and feel free to chime in and augment anything I've written, or anything I've failed to write.

Good luck everyone! Like PeopleGetReady said, we are in this together, regardless of the outcome.


----------



## graffiti281 (Jan 19, 2012)

If I'm not mistaken, the class is about 28 people, right? 28 out of 50 doesn't seem so bad. Or does it?

Maybe I'm reading too much into this. Maybe I'm not. Oh God.

Okay, so, is the Skype interview audio or video? I'm halfway across the world and it looks like mine will happen sometime in the middle of the night for me.


----------



## graffiti281 (Jan 19, 2012)

> Originally posted by WillieGreen:
> Good luck, future Bruins!



Thank you so much! Could you tell us more about your interview, like what you did/did not do - so we may also do/not do similar things?


----------



## Nowon (Jan 19, 2012)

> Originally posted by honeybadger:
> @Nowon: I really have offered everything I can about the interviews, honestly. I've only interviewed the one time, and with one particular professor. On top of this, I am loathe to give out the specifics of a personal interview, even if I am anonymous. I would feel unethical about it, and it isn't something I feel comfortable doing. I am sorry, because I know you want more details, but while I am perfectly willing to offer what I can, discussing the interview is a line I am not willing to cross.



Dear honeybadger, I completely understand, thank you for your patient and honest answer. I apologize for prying!


----------



## N_A_Fitz (Jan 20, 2012)

> Most of the people they let into each class have either applied multiple times and/or have gone through the PP.



Shoot... that is bad news for me.  This is my first time applying and i have not done the PP


----------



## tra thomas (Jan 20, 2012)

> Originally posted by N_A_Fitz:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Most of the people they let into each class have either applied multiple times and/or have gone through the PP.



Shoot... that is bad news for me.  This is my first time applying and i have not done the PP </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

The same is true for myself. But fear not, @N_A_Fitz. With great luck, we can win them over with our irreverence and rapist wit. 

With lesser luck, we'll be back next year.


----------



## Diehl (Jan 20, 2012)

@honeybadger

Thanks!  I plan on getting to LA the night before and making sure I get to the campus a couple hours early. 



@ N_A_Fitz & tra thomas

This is my first time applying and I haven't done the PP. 

I keep running percentages from numbers I'm finding on old forums and information I'm gleaning from ancient posts.  Of course, it's all arbitrary.  At least it's sort of fun in a nerve wracking way.


----------



## N_A_Fitz (Jan 20, 2012)

lol...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVPdNezInEg


----------



## N_A_Fitz (Jan 20, 2012)

So, What r our odds Diehl??


----------



## honeybadger (Jan 20, 2012)

@N_A_Fitz, @tra thomas, @Diehl: Yes, there are plenty of old numbers and guesswork in some of the older forums regarding numbers, and they are there for anyone to look at. My suggestion is this when it comes to the number crunching--while it might make you feel like you have some control over our current situation to calculate how many people interview, how many spots are available, etc... It doesn't give you any control. My suggestion would be to let the process play out. I know it might seem like fun, but if you read some of the older forums, you will notice the amount of anxiety and worrying that goes on regarding things like the numbers, and that is all it does--creates anxiety and more things to worry about. Again, I've been there. I know how nerve wracking this process is, but knowing how many spots are available and how many people interview aren't going to do anything for you in the long run. It is wasted energy. If you want to have fun with it, and are curious, do whatever you feel you need to do. I am not getting down on you--I've done the same thing, and I've learned from it. I am trying to help you calm your nerves--and my best advice about calming your nerves, because as has been said before on this forum, we are in this together-- is to stop worrying about the numbers, whether this is your first time applying, whether you did the Professional Program or not, etc... Spend your time writing, practicing your interview skills, hanging out with friends, watching movies, reading, etc... Trust me, once you run the numbers, you'll find something else to worry about, and it becomes a never ending cycle of anxiety about things you can't control the outcome to. The best way to get over that is to engage in as little of it as possible, and concentrate on the things you do have control over, such as living your daily life, becoming a better writer, and working on yourself, because in the end, that is all you truly have control over. You. In short, live your life, and when you have questions, there is always this forum. 

@Nowon: Don't worry about prying I've been down this road and wanted to pry, as well. There are simply some things I feel it is appropriate to talk about and some things I don't. And again, the interview is about YOU, just like the statement of purpose. There are general things, like what to wear, etc... that are completely fair game, in my opinion, but for me to give the specifics of my interview away would be fruitless, as my interview was specific to me--because it was an interview about me, just like your interview will be an interview about you. There are no tricks that I, or anyone else can offer about an interview about you. Just be calm, prepare, and have some questions ready to ask about the program, and be yourself, and you will be fine. You got this far, remember that--not everyone gets this far, and you should be confident and proud of that fact. 

Good luck to everyone, and try to remain sane


----------



## tra thomas (Jan 20, 2012)

@N_A_Fitz 

@honeybadger I like your style, Dude.

Even though I appreciate-and to some extent am comforted by-the insight that stats and numbers can provide in these situations, I completely agree with what I will call the two pillars of Honeybaderism: 1) live your life, and 2) writers write.

An anecdote that I think y'all will appreciate:

My previous university recently hired a new profesor to head their VFX/digital art program. A freaked out student (not me, honestly) visited his office to vent about the pressures of a looming deadline. The professor agreed with everything the student said and sympathized with his stress. Searching for some kind of comfort, the student asked if it would be as stressful once he got into the business. The professor replied, "Oh yes." This disturbed the student even more, who demanded to know how the professor handled it. He replied, "Don't worry about it."

That professor has an Academy Award sitting on a shelf in his office.


----------



## Diehl (Jan 20, 2012)

@N_A_Fitz  hahaha, mine aren't good.  And they fluctuate!  

Yeah, I better practice those interview skills.  

Good luck everybody.


----------



## PeopleGetReady (Jan 23, 2012)

Hope everyone had a good weekend!

Here's the scoop on the interview. I spent the month before mine last year reading every single post about the UCLA interview that I could find on this site. Through that process I learned that some interviews last ten minutes and some last an hour, some are scary and some are funny, some applicants are asked to pitch and some are asked to talk about Tennesee Williams, etc, etc, etc. 

What honeybadger is sparing us all from by declining to relay yet another interview story is just one more opportunity to freak out. The only thing to take away from this discussion is that EVERY INTERVIEW IS DIFFERENT. And that's actually really cool.

That means that your faculty member won't be asking you any questions that are meant for someone else. You can have faith going into this that they ABSOLUTELY WILL NOT be trying to trip you up. 

There really is no way to prepare for these things except to keep doing what you've been doing! Because whatever it is, it's working.

Just promise me you'll wear comfortable shoes, guys (this does not apply to the Skypers””who can be barefoot if they want””or the New Yorkers””who have already figured out how to wear comfortable footwear because they're NEW YORKERS, GO GIANTS!). It's a long haul from the UCLA parking garage to the interviewers' offices. And the one thing that I get that cringey feeling about from my interview last year is that I strode into that office with unhappy feet.

You know what they say: Happy feet, happy screenwriters. 

All this being said, if someone is still completely frozen with fear over the prospect of interviewing, I encourage you to get your fears out BEFOREHAND, so they don't come hurtling out DURING the thing.


----------



## N_A_Fitz (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks PGR

I have been reading everything here and other places as well.  That is why i joined the board here.  I guess for me, i am just looking for some absolutes to cling to.  I am not uber-nervous about the interview...yet.

But you are right.  There seem to be no absolutes except for:

1.  If we got an interview we still have a chance.

2.  We get fast tracked into the PP if we don't get in.

I have realized that the figures and absolutes that will bring me comfort.. like how many people will get in, do's and dont's during the interview, etc... they do not exist.

I have decided to embrace Honeybadger's advice.  I will try to put it out of my mind

.....edit... I will of course welcome any information and continue to check back here often


----------



## filmart (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I'm a 1st year Screenwriter at UCLA...and during my interview last year I recall one specific question - What would you do if you did not get in the program?

After talking to my peers, I discovered that all of our experiences were unique. Relax, be yourself. I'm certain being the great scribes you are, you will have lots to say. 

Good luck to all of you!


----------



## WillieGreen (Jan 26, 2012)

> Originally posted by honeybadger:
> @WillieGreen: Thanks for the good luck wishes! You have been a major inspiration on this site. I've been following your posts and cheered right on with everyone else when you were accepted back in 2010--back in my lurking days. How are you liking the program so far?



Thanks!  Absolutely loving the program.  It goes by fast!





> Originally posted by graffiti281:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by WillieGreen:
> Good luck, future Bruins!



Thank you so much! Could you tell us more about your interview, like what you did/did not do - so we may also do/not do similar things? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


I wish there was a secret formula for the interview.  Everyone's experience is different.  I've talked to people who swore they completely bombed during the interview, but still got in.

The interview is more of a meet-and-greet than an intense exhibition.  I think the worst thing you can do is try to get out of there as soon as possible, e.g. terse, one-word answers and stuff like that.  Act like you want to be there, not like it's a trip to the dentist's office.  

I got asked a little bit about my statement of purpose.  I got asked about my strengths and weaknesses as a writer.  I got asked about playwrights.  Aside from that, it was mostly just a conversation.


----------



## graffiti281 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hmm. Doesn't sound so bad then, I guess. No less terrifying, but definitely somewhat reassuring. Thanks WillieGreen! You're awesome.


----------



## Turner (Feb 5, 2012)

I interviewed last year and did exactly what everyone here has done: I crunched the numbers, researched my interviewers and practiced answers to every conceivable question I could imagine. Then, when I got in there, I mumbled and sweated so badly that one of my interviewers actually had to tell me that I didn't need to be so nervous. The whole thing lasted less than fifteen minutes. A couple questions about my personal statement, what kinds of movies I liked (and disliked), then a lengthy pitch about the professional program, complete with an aside about how lucky I was to have made it as far as the interview. I was so certain that I bombed that I nearly cried when I got out. Needless to say, I was shocked when I was accepted. 

There are pretty much zero constants when it comes to the interviewing experience. Some people felt confident, others uneasy. Some people get grilled about Chekhov, others are gently prompted to discuss their childhoods. The vast majority of people in the program had a pleasant experience, anxiety aside. I haven't talked to anyone who felt that the questions were unfair. Most people are struck by how casual it is.

For what it's worth, I was a first time applicant who never took the professional program. For those that want more numbers to kick around, there are 30 in my class and my interviewer told me they interviewed about 75, though I heard from a classmate that his interviewer said it was slightly less. So who really knows. Just ace the interview, or don't. Anxiety is inevitable, I suppose, but not helpful.


----------



## honeybadger (Feb 6, 2012)

Thank you for your input, Turner!


----------



## WKJoel (Feb 6, 2012)

I got the same notification that I would be contacted to schedule an interview about three weeks ago, but haven't heard back yet regarding the actual date of the interview. I'm wondering if anyone here who received the same email from Justin Hillian has actually been scheduled for a specific date, or are we all still waiting anxiously?


----------



## N_A_Fitz (Feb 7, 2012)

I m n the same boat, Joel.  Maybe we will hear something this week (fingers crossed).


----------



## tra thomas (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey WKJoel, I received the same email, but I am on the east coast, and my interview will be in NY. A bit after that I was informed that my interview would be either on Feb 24 or 25, schedule TBD.


----------



## tra thomas (Feb 7, 2012)

> Originally posted by Turner:
> I interviewed last year...one of my interviewers actually had to tell me that I didn't need to be so nervous. The whole thing lasted less than fifteen minutes...Needless to say, I was shocked when I was accepted.



Hey, @Turner, congrats on getting in! Do you think your time was truncated due to your nervousness? I will be disappointed if I go all the way to NY and only get fifteen minutes with them. I was hoping to have a nice, lengthy conversation!

Also, I see your location is Charlottesville. Did you interview in NY?


----------



## Nowon (Feb 7, 2012)

> Originally posted by Turner:
> For those that want more numbers to kick around, there are 30 in my class and my interviewer told me they interviewed about 75, though I heard from a classmate that his interviewer said it was slightly less. So who really knows. Just ace the interview, or don't. Anxiety is inevitable, I suppose, but not helpful.



Thanks Turner! Do you know if your international classmates who interviewed via Skype did it video or audio?


----------



## WKJoel (Feb 7, 2012)

@N_A_Fitz, I hope we do. Is it possible that they schedule and conduct the east coast interviews before the west coast?


----------



## filmart (Feb 7, 2012)

@Nowon and tra thomas...

I'm one of Turner's classmates. Most interviews are fifteen minutes. The more seasoned the interviewer, namely Hal and Richard, the closer to fifteen minutes it will be. A few people had longer interviews, but it was because of different circumstances. My interview was via skype and it lasted almost thirty minutes. At the time I was working on a film production in Asia. As soon as I received the email notifying that I will be interviewed, I wrote back to explain my situation. I was lucky enough to be granted a skype (video) interview. I've heard of a couple others as well who skyped, but I've also heard of a couple that came in from Europe for their interview. I believe if you're in America, you will have to interview in person.

Good luck to everyone. This is an amazing program. I've loved every minute of it thus far. My peers are the best part. I look forward to see some of you in the program.



> Originally posted by Nowon:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Turner:
> For those that want more numbers to kick around, there are 30 in my class and my interviewer told me they interviewed about 75, though I heard from a classmate that his interviewer said it was slightly less. So who really knows. Just ace the interview, or don't. Anxiety is inevitable, I suppose, but not helpful.



Thanks Turner! Do you know if your international classmates who interviewed via Skype did it video or audio? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## tra thomas (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks, filmart. The time frame info will be very helpful.


----------



## i_spit_hot_fire (Feb 7, 2012)

I'll gladly take 15 mins with Hal or Richard.


----------



## Turner (Feb 7, 2012)

@tra thomas, at the time I definitely felt that my nervousness was the reason for the interview's brevity. But, as filmart said and I found out later, most of the interviews with Hal and Richard in NYC were this length. 

@Nowon, as far as I know all of the international interviews done via Skype were video.


----------



## Diehl (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm on the west coast and I'm still waiting to hear about an interview date.  Getting excited!


----------



## i_spit_hot_fire (Feb 11, 2012)

I got the call today from Linda Voorhees, and set up the interview for this next week. So it looks like things are moving.


----------



## WKJoel (Feb 11, 2012)

I got a call from Linda today as well. My interview is on Thursday.


----------



## N_A_Fitz (Feb 12, 2012)

I got a call as well.. This friday for me


----------



## Diehl (Feb 12, 2012)

Me too.

Maybe I'll see you in the hallways N_A_Fitz.  

The hotel rooms in that area are steep!  Should be fun though.

Good luck west coasters.


----------



## N_A_Fitz (Feb 13, 2012)

I am flying in and out on the same day... no hotel for me...i gotta be back for my crap job


----------



## PeopleGetReady (Feb 13, 2012)

Good luck to everyone who's interviewing this week!


----------



## Diehl (Feb 13, 2012)

@N_A_Fitz....ouch, that's rough.  But maybe you won't need that crap job come September


----------



## N_A_Fitz (Feb 13, 2012)

lol...yeah, but i will need something in LA... i will shoot for a less-crappy job in CA.


----------



## graffiti281 (Feb 14, 2012)

Anyone interviewing on Skype heard from them yet?


----------



## darkew (Feb 15, 2012)

Skype here, not yet...


----------



## honeybadger (Feb 15, 2012)

I thought I would let everyone know, since I know everyone is filled with anxiety, that I got my interview phone call around 7 o'clock Central time, setting up my interview on campus in Los Angeles.


----------



## mike8163 (Feb 15, 2012)

Do you know who you're interviewing with? I'm interviewing with Linda Voorhees on Fri 24th. So overpreparing already.

Mike


----------



## PeopleGetReady (Feb 15, 2012)

Got an email this evening. Interview's next week!


----------



## Nowon (Feb 15, 2012)

@filmart and @Turner - Thank you guys SO much for sharing/answering!

Also Skype here, no date yet.


----------



## graffiti281 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hmm. Maybe they will do the Skype interviews last. Good luck all you guys! Keep us posted.


----------



## N_A_Fitz (Feb 16, 2012)

Anyone interviewing tomorrow? (fri 17th)?  I am meeting with Linda at 2pm on campus.


----------



## filmart (Feb 16, 2012)

@ Nowon and graffiti281,

I remember my Skype interview was on March 9. I think I received an email about the interview a week prior. Don't fret. It will happen. I had the interview at 5am in the country I was in. Good luck to all of you.



> Originally posted by graffiti281:
> Hmm. Maybe they will do the Skype interviews last. Good luck all you guys! Keep us posted.


----------



## i_spit_hot_fire (Feb 16, 2012)

@fitz

I'm meeting with Linda at noon tomorrow. I'm local though, so my journey's not nearly as long.


----------



## N_A_Fitz (Feb 16, 2012)

I am flying in in the AM.  I think i am just gonna cab it to the campus and hang around there for the day.  I have been to LA a bunch but i have never been to UCLA.


----------



## honeybadger (Feb 16, 2012)

Good luck to all of you have interviewed and all of those who are interviewing shortly! Be yourself, and remember, you belong at the interview. UCLA chose you for a reason.

I am interviewing next Tuesday, on campus, so maybe I will see some of you there--although, we won't know each other, because of our anonymous online monikers... But I still might see some of you, even you lurkers out there.

Good Luck Everyone! Break a pencil... or typewriter... or laptop... or whatever your writing instrument of choice is.


----------



## i_spit_hot_fire (Feb 16, 2012)

UCLA is huge, so if you like wandering around a campus you should be able to keep yourself occupied.


----------



## WKJoel (Feb 16, 2012)

I had my interview today. It went rather well. Now the waiting begins again.


----------



## N_A_Fitz (Feb 17, 2012)

For anyone flying in:

I took a cab from LAX.. it was pretty quick but i paid almost $50 bucks with the tip.

Found LAAX Flyaway... Only $10 bucks.  I haven't used them yet, but I will try 'em tonite when i go back.

http://www.lawa.org/welcome_lax.aspx?id=4698


----------



## Nikkare (Feb 17, 2012)

I was rejected by UCLA a few weeks ago via e-mail, but I just got an e-mail from them yesterday saying I have been admitted into the professional program. Is that something that everyone gets an invitation to? I thought they just did that for people who were rejected after the interview process. Does anyone know anything about this? 

For all of you going through the interview process, good luck!


----------



## Diehl (Feb 17, 2012)

Hope everything went well for everyone.  Great experience.  Good luck to those who will be interviewing next week.


----------



## Quirky (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm a first year Screenwriting MFA at UCLA. I remember checking this board when I was applying, so I thought I would chime in.

My interview was in NYC with Richard and Hal. It was in a small hotel room, as in there were two chairs next to the bed and I was in a chair across from them. Not quite what I was expecting. They were in jeans, I was in business casual.

They did not ask me to pitch or what I was working on. It was more like, where did I grow up, where do you like to travel...ect. Super informal and pretty quick.

The best advice is to be confident. Show that this is your passion, make eye contact and dress up. I remember the kid after me was an under dressed (dirty sneakers? really?) guy who was staring at the floor the whole time. Let's just say I never saw him again.

They said it would be a week or two before they would let people know. My interview was on Saturday and I got an email that I was in that Tuesday or Wednesday (it was super quick).

Best of luck and hope to see you next year.


----------



## darkew (Feb 22, 2012)

No Skypers heard about it yet?


----------



## tra thomas (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks, Quirky, that's really interesting info! I interview with Hal and Richard on Saturday in NY. I can only hope for similar results. I emailed them when it was confirmed that they would be my interviewers, just to thank them and let them know I was looking forward to it. I instantly realized this was probably a dumb thing to do, but Richard promptly wrote me back with a very positive and hilarious response.

Did they send you (or anyone) the UCLA handbook when they set up your interview? It had really interesting info in it, but it is clearly written for students who have been accepted. I wasn't sure if they sent me the wrong document or if it's something everyone gets. Either way, I can't wait until Saturday. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## bball71529 (Feb 22, 2012)

@Tra Thomas - I got that handbook as well, and also interview with Hal and Richard on Saturday.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## tra thomas (Feb 22, 2012)

@bball71529 Excellent. Maybe we'll run in to one another.


----------



## bball71529 (Feb 22, 2012)

@tra thomas I take it you'll be the 6'7'' 320lb Offensive Tackle?


----------



## tra thomas (Feb 22, 2012)

@bball71529 Move over Stripper with the Heart of Gold, it's the new archetype in town: the 6'7" 320lb Offensive Tackle with the Heart of a Poet.


----------



## N_A_Fitz (Feb 23, 2012)

When i Interviewed in LA last week i was told that word would go out after the NY and Skype interviews were done... So we should start hearing back towards the end of next month?


----------



## WillieGreen (Feb 23, 2012)

> Originally posted by tra thomas:
> @bball71529 Move over Stripper with the Heart of Gold, it's the new archetype in town: the 6'7" 320lb Offensive Tackle with the Heart of a Poet.




Strike while the iron's hot.


----------



## Diehl (Feb 23, 2012)

I was told that we should be hearing after the NY & Skype interviews, end of March or so.  For the sake of my sanity, I hope it's sooner.  

FYI - I interviewed in LA and did not get a handbook.  Damn.

For those who get in, you all are going to have the time of your lives.  The campus was awesome and my interviewer was incredibly interesting.  

Good luck.


----------



## Lumaloo (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi guys! I'm so glad I found this thread, I'm new to the conversation  I received an email back in January stating that I would be contacted for an interview but I haven't heard anything since? I was wondering if there was anyone else who is still waiting to hear back? Thanks!


----------



## darkew (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm still waiting to hear myself. I think all Skypees are.


----------



## Lumaloo (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks so much for getting back to me. I'm actually in LA, and should be having an interview on campus. Are only the skype interviews still waiting to hear back at this point?


----------



## PeopleGetReady (Feb 23, 2012)

@Lumaloo, you should email them immediately. It seems like they are currently conducting the LA interviews (if they haven't already finished them), and I'd hate for you to slip through the cracks!


----------



## Lumaloo (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you! I actually just emailed them and heard back already. My interview will be next week. They said they are still coordinating schedules.


----------



## PeopleGetReady (Feb 23, 2012)

Whew.


----------



## SVC914 (Feb 23, 2012)

EXT. - NOWHERE USA - NIGHT
The LURKER steps out from behind the bushes. 

LURKER
Hi, everyone! Been lurking for quite some time. Figured I'd join in. I received the same message as Lumaloo. I'll be on campus next week! Good luck, everyone!


----------



## bball71529 (Feb 23, 2012)

For those of us interviewing in NYC tomorrow and Saturday, was anyone notified of how we will be found once at the hotel?  I didn't get a room number or phone number or anything like that in my email.  Any ideas?


----------



## Turner (Feb 23, 2012)

Last year I asked at the concierge desk and was given a room number.


----------



## bball71529 (Feb 23, 2012)

Ah, that makes sense.  Thanks so much.  I don't want to look like a goon sitting in the lobby while they're in a room wondering where I am.


----------



## Mike_V (Feb 23, 2012)

> Originally posted by Minakshishekar:
> Hi All
> Am so glad I found this forum. I applied to the Screenwriting Professional program about a week ago. And I am waiting to hear back from them on my acceptance or denial(hopefully not)
> I have been a journalist for two  years plus a creative editor at an Indian animation company for two years so I am hoping my experience counts for something.
> ...



Merged from a thread witht he same exact topic.


----------



## N_A_Fitz (Feb 24, 2012)

> Diehl


@Diehl.. I didn't get a handbook either while i was there... maybe they just give them to ppl who wont be on campus?


----------



## honeybadger (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey everybody. I did my interview on Tuesday. From what i understand, the handbook, along with a link to the professional program was  supposed to be emailed to all of the interview candidates by the professor that was interviewing  them. I could be wrong, but this was the information I was given.  I think this request by the department to the interviewers might not have gone out until the middle of last week, so if you interviewed last week, your interviewer just might not have gotten the memo in time. I wouldn't stress to much about it.


----------



## honeybadger (Feb 24, 2012)

> quote:
> Originally posted by Minakshishekar:
> Hi All
> Am so glad I found this forum. I applied to the Screenwriting Professional program about a week ago. And I am waiting to hear back from them on my acceptance or denial(hopefully not)
> ...



@Minakshishekar: As you applied to the Professional Program, and not the MFA program, you would not be eligible for applying for on campus housing. But, that being said, most UCLA students live off campus, and if you are planning on moving to Los Angeles for the Professional Program, I would suggest looking for housing in the Palms, Venice, West LA, or Westwood areas.

The Professional Program is also available via Skype, so you do not necessarily need to move to LA, unless you want to. The Skype classes meet online at a time that is more conducive to international students, and it meets once a week for 3 hours over Skype. I am currently in the Skype class developed for international students, and I've found it to be a great experience that is just as good as the in-class programs, which also meet once a week on the UCLA campus. That being said, I know people in the campus program, and I've sat in on a class to know that the quality of the Skype professional program is just as good. Each class is different, depending on the professor and their teaching pedagogy. The Skype program changes up the instructors after 20 weeks, so you will have to different instructors, and your classmates will come from all over the world, South Africa, Japan, France, etc... Regardless of whether you do the program via Skype or on campus in LA, there are about 8 people per class, so it is quite small.

As far as the visa situation, I live in the United States, so I have no idea how you would handle it. If you do the Skype class, you wouldn't have to deal with it. I would contact the UCLA Professional Program by phone or email and ask them.

As for what your chances are of getting in, I don't know. I honestly have no idea how many people apply, or how many people they take in total, both on campus and through Skype. I would say the chances are much better than if you applied to the MFA program, obviously. I suspect you should find out in the next month or so whether you got in.

As for the quality of the program, the same instructors who teach at the UCLA MFA and undergraduate program are the Professional Program. In fact, I know that one of the chairs, Hal Ackerman, is currently teaching one of the Professional Program classes on campus, so the quality is quite excellent. I've found all of the UCLA faculty to be quite welcoming, gracious, and friendly. They take all of their classes seriously, and they have quite high standards. They also model their Professional Program classes after the 434 graduate level screenwriting classes offered to the MFA students, so you should have no concern about the quality of the program whether it is over Skype or on campus. You will be a better screenwriter by taking the class, as long as you are committed to it.

I hope that I've been helpful.


----------



## Diehl (Feb 24, 2012)

@ N_A_Fitz & Honeybadger

Thanks for the info.  Yeah, I'm not too stressed about not getting a handbook.  Sounds like everybody's experience has been a little unique.  

I really appreciate everyone who's been posting on this board.  It helped me relax a little in my interview.  

For those who have yet to go, although I can't speak to how the other interviewers might go about things, my interview was more like a conversation rather than some sort of hardcore interrogation.   It was fun and terrifying and over way too quick.  Enjoy it.


----------



## Nowon (Feb 25, 2012)

Hey guys, I finally got an e-mail about setting up a time for a Skype interview on the 28th. Just a heads up!


----------



## Minakshishekar (Feb 26, 2012)

@honeybadger
Thank you so much for the info. Well I actually do want to do the Online course. It has been a dream to study in a country outside of mine. And I am hoping my experience as well as my passion for screenwriting will get me through. I am quite hopeful. So fingers crossed. I also think it would be great exposure to be on campus and interact with others from the same field. I am sure the online program is just as good, but I really do want to do the campus program.
I agree with you, I think the offcampus housing makes more sense for me in any case 

I have been reading all these threads about the Professional Program so I have no doubt that its a great program and I will definitely learn a lot and improve my writing abilities. 

Maybe once I hear back on whether I have been admitted, I can send them an email about the visa, etc. I am sure the UCLA staff will ensure that they provide me with all information. But thank you so much for answering my query... It helps that someone is willing to help you  Thanks again Honeybadger. 

I would have loved to do the MFA, unfortunately I cannot afford the tuition. 

Congratulations and fingers crossed for all those have got through the MFA program.

Thanks
Minakshi


----------



## selinabina (Feb 27, 2012)

Based on what I've read, acceptances will go out soon after the last interview. Is anyone else waiting for an interview to be scheduled? It would be great to find out if there are anymore interviews scheduled for this week or next week, other than Nowon who I believe is interviewing tomorrow (good luck!). Lumaloo and SVC914, are you still waiting for your interview to be scheduled on campus?


----------



## honeybadger (Feb 27, 2012)

I know some interviews are occurring out into mid-March, according to my professional program  professor, so it will be a while until we hear, I have a feeling. I didn't ask about the interview or the admission process. I was told this when some of my classmates asked about my interview, during class, for what it's worth. It won't be much longer until we find out, so be patient.  I know we all want an immediate answer, but it isn't too far away.


----------



## graffiti281 (Feb 27, 2012)

> Originally posted by Nowon:
> Hey guys, I finally got an e-mail about setting up a time for a Skype interview on the 28th. Just a heads up!



Hi,

I got the email, too. But the time difference is being a real pain. It's already the 28th here, and I still don't know the time I'll be interviewing. I understand it's really late in the night there, so I won't be hearing back from them until tonight my time - which is JUST not enough time to prepare myself! I suppose I'll just have to stay up all night tonight, and be prepared for whenever they will interview me. Oh dear.

Well, anyway. Good luck to all the Skypees! Hope we all do well, and some of us get to meet this fall!


----------



## N_A_Fitz (Feb 28, 2012)

How many ppl are definitely going to go if they get in?  Anyone have a different school or program as their first choice.

I only applied to UCLA, but i wonder if there are some who would turn down an offer from them.

I know it is a personal question.. i am just curious


----------



## honeybadger (Feb 28, 2012)

I would absolutely go to UCLA. It is the only place i want to go.


----------



## selinabina (Feb 28, 2012)

I was leaning towards USC, but after learning more about the program and interviewing with Hal and Richard last week, UCLA is now my top choice.


----------



## SVC914 (Feb 28, 2012)

@Selinabina- My interview has been scheduled! I'll be on campus Wednesday.

@N_A_Fitz- Similar to Honeybadger, UCLA is where I want to be. I would accept.


----------



## selinabina (Feb 28, 2012)

Good luck, SVC914!

I'm really hoping interviews do not go out into mid-March as honeybadger has said. I know that all the east coast interviews are done and it sound like the Skype and remaining LA interviews are this week. If anyone has an interview scheduled in March, please respond but I hope they're being finished up this week!


----------



## Nowon (Feb 28, 2012)

> Originally posted by N_A_Fitz:
> I only applied to UCLA, but i wonder if there are some who would turn down an offer from them.
> 
> I know it is a personal question.. i am just curious



I was leaning towards USC, but I've just read UCLA's handbook and now I'm COMPLETELY TORN. Interviewing in five hours! Good luck everyone!


----------



## N_A_Fitz (Feb 28, 2012)

Good luck Nowon   Let us know how the Skype interview goes


----------



## PeopleGetReady (Feb 28, 2012)

Good luck to everybody who's interviewing today!

To answer the question of whether I would choose UCLA or another school, I would choose UCLA. Hands down, no question. I think that no matter where you go, you still have the ability to turn yourself into a working screenwriter. But I want to go to UCLA for the people””the other students and faculty. And from what I've seen so far, these Bruins rock. I want to be a part of what they do, along with all of you guys .

On a less sappy note, my interviewer told me that we would know about admission decisions "a couple weeks into March." That sounds about right, given the schedule of interviews we've been able to deduce.


----------



## Lumaloo (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi Selinabina!  I'm scheduled for this Thursday on campus. 





> Originally posted by selinabina:
> Based on what I've read, acceptances will go out soon after the last interview. Is anyone else waiting for an interview to be scheduled? It would be great to find out if there are anymore interviews scheduled for this week or next week, other than Nowon who I believe is interviewing tomorrow (good luck!). Lumaloo and SVC914, are you still waiting for your interview to be scheduled on campus?


----------



## selinabina (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for the info, Lumaloo. Good luck! 

I just called UCLA because I couldnt stand it anymore and they said that decisions would go out anytime within March and April. Ugghhh! April? Oh well. I guess we can just sit tight and wait...


----------



## graffiti281 (Feb 28, 2012)

> Originally posted by N_A_Fitz:
> How many ppl are definitely going to go if they get in?  Anyone have a different school or program as their first choice.



I also applied to AFIC and interviewed with them a couple of weeks back. But if I get UCLA, I'm definitely going there. 

BTW, Nowon, The handbook simply blew me away. I'm interviewing in an hour. Good luck! Let's hope we do well!


----------



## N_A_Fitz (Feb 28, 2012)

What's in the handbook.  Some of us missed out on getting one


----------



## darkew (Feb 28, 2012)

It's the student's handbook. It has information on student's online resources, suggested first quarter classes, events, housing, people you should know, etc.

Basically, a "Getting Started" guide.


----------



## graffiti281 (Feb 28, 2012)

I just finished my Skype interview with Hal Ackerman. It went really well, he seemed to like me. But he did say they don't normally take in students just out of undergrad (I'll be finishing only this April) - so now I don't know what to think.  I hope they make an exception, but I guess I won't get this one.

Anyway, he said we should be hearing from them in about 2-3 weeks. So, good luck to everyone else who is interviewing!


----------



## Nowon (Feb 28, 2012)

Well, okay. I guess it didn't go too terribly. I interviewed with Hal Ackerman and it lasted exactly 18 minutes. A lot of the questions he had were pretty general... like what I was doing now, why my spoken English was so good, which led to me telling him about attending college in the US, my major, etc. I talked about my time with the Professional Program and he seemed very pleased that I had taken it. Then I asked a couple of questions and he wrapped the interview up with how I had a great track record and great writing samples and how they're going to let us know in 2-3 weeks but that things were looking optimistic for me.

Then I smiled stupidly and gave him a very awkward goodbye as we logged off Skype.

Two more weeks! And the wait will finally be over. Good luck to those who are still interviewing. Hal is SUPER nice. Don't be nervous like I was.


----------



## Lumaloo (Mar 1, 2012)

Did anyone who had their interview already ask how many people they were interviewing this year?


----------



## N_A_Fitz (Mar 1, 2012)

that would be nice to know... and how many of those that they have space for.


----------



## Dc1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi all. Been following this post for a bit. I had my interview today on campus. Think it went well. For all of those curious about the professional program I can't recommend it highly enough. I took back in 2008 and they also offer the advanced professional program which I also completed. The school is great. The staff great. The rest of the students are a hungry, talented bunch of film geeks. It's really a great substitute if you don't get in. And from my experience they often accept a handful of professional program alumni each year into the MFA. Hopefully get to see some of you on campus if we're lucky

Best of luck and write on!


----------



## i_spit_hot_fire (Mar 1, 2012)

When I interviewed with Linda, she told me they were interviewing about 75 people for maybe 12-15 spots.


----------



## filmart (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi All...I asked Hal the other day how many applicants came in this year. Hal replied over 350...and they're interviewing around 80. If the new class is the same size as the ones that started in Fall 2011..then there should be 30 spots. I haven't heard anything about a smaller class. Good luck to you all!


----------



## darkew (Mar 2, 2012)

This makes more sense. Hal asked me if I'd be interested in the Showrunner Track, which is a little harder to get into, as it only has about 10 spots. 10 spots out of 12 seems hardly harder


----------



## N_A_Fitz (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally posted by darkew:
> This makes more sense. Hal asked me if I'd be interested in the Showrunner Track, which is a little harder to get into, as it only has about 10 spots. 10 spots out of 12 seems hardly harder



You should definitely do that


----------



## darkew (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally posted by N_A_Fitz:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by darkew:
> This makes more sense. Hal asked me if I'd be interested in the Showrunner Track, which is a little harder to get into, as it only has about 10 spots. 10 spots out of 12 seems hardly harder



You should definitely do that </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

If I'm accepted, yes


----------



## SVC914 (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally posted by Lumaloo:
> Did anyone who had their interview already ask how many people they were interviewing this year?



I interviewed with Richard Walter. He said they had over 400 applicants, were interviewing 75 and selecting 30 for the incoming class. I didn't ask about numbers during my interview, he offered this information.


----------



## PeopleGetReady (Mar 2, 2012)

I heard about the same. I interviewed with John Sweet last week, and he told me 400 applicants, about 80 interviews. 

By the way, I've been lurking on some of the other discussions about screenwriting acceptances just out of curiosity. I didn't apply anywhere except UCLA, but I've noticed how unpredictable some of these admissions decisions are. Like, there were several people admitted straight up to USC, but they didn't even receive interviews at UCLA. Likewise, I'm sure that there will be some of you who get into UCLA after having been rejected by USC or NYU or AFI.

Some food for thought, guys.


----------



## Lumaloo (Mar 2, 2012)

Hal told me about 90 people got interviews and they would be accepting around 30 into the program. Which threw me off a little because for some reason I went into it thinking they gave out around 40-50 interviews. Not sure where I got those figures? But I guess those still aren't terrible odds...


----------



## Nowon (Mar 3, 2012)

> Originally posted by darkew:
> 10 spots out of 12 seems hardly harder



I think the Showrunner Track is offered to both producing and screenwriting students. So it would be ten students picked from a much larger number.


----------



## darkew (Mar 3, 2012)

> Originally posted by Nowon:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by darkew:
> 10 spots out of 12 seems hardly harder



I think the Showrunner Track is offered to both producing and screenwriting students. So it would be ten students picked from a much larger number. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Yeah, I double-checked the handbook. You're correct


----------



## graffiti281 (Mar 4, 2012)

Has anyone heard from them, yet? It's been a week since they said two weeks, and I'm beginning to get rather antsy.


----------



## N_A_Fitz (Mar 5, 2012)

nothing here.... maybe next week??


----------



## graffiti281 (Mar 5, 2012)

Also.

Is anyone else here an undergraduate applying directly after school? During my interview, Hal said that this 'might' go against me, though I had represented myself really well, and that this was a very good interview and they did like a broad international base in class. I've been running this part over and over again in my head since that day, and frankly I think it's about to burst. Can anyone else here interpret this for me? I really, really want to get this one.

Though the best thing might be to just stop thinking too much. Eh?


----------



## graffiti281 (Mar 5, 2012)

> Originally posted by N_A_Fitz:
> nothing here.... maybe next week??



From what it looks like, last year's students didn't hear of admissions till end-March. Some, even later. I think I'm going to seriously lose it if it takes so long.


----------



## N_A_Fitz (Mar 5, 2012)

From what i hear they don't usually take ppl right from undergrad...but they did give u an interview so they must've seen something they liked... Your international status will prolly work in your advantage.

I am technically fresh from undergrad too.  But i am also 35yo.  I went back to school when i was 28.  Graduated last year.

What is yer undergrad in?


----------



## graffiti281 (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh. Undergrads don't even get interviews? Okay, that makes me feel a little better.

And well, I'm 21. And I kind of even mentioned it to Hal. Not even properly old enough.

My undergrad is Visual communication. Though I have done Indian dance for 16 years, and theatre for 5.


----------



## Diehl (Mar 5, 2012)

I finished my undergrad last year as well, but I'm 32.  

I wouldn't stress too much about being fresh out of undergrad.   I stressed about being from California cause I felt it might be too plain for them.    

We all have our stressors.  They gave us interviews though.  After the interview, I sort of felt it was more about the quality of the material we sent in, but that was just my interpretation.  

Good luck on not thinking about it too much.  I know that's hard to do.  I'm trying to distract myself from it (with very limited success).  

Off to more distractions....


----------



## graffiti281 (Mar 5, 2012)

I still haven't finished my undergrad. I'll be finishing only in April. My interview was more about where I'm from and how I feel about moving out of my country and all that.

I'm telling you. By the time they decide to let us know, I'm going to be lost in a puff of high stress smoke.

Need.Distractions.


----------



## Diehl (Mar 5, 2012)

See, 21 and graduating.  You are motivated.  They got to like that.  I honed my distraction skills in the years I didn't get my butt in gear and get my degree.  Guess it's time to pull those skills out again.  Or write, I guess I should be good and go write something or rewrite something while we wait.

But I'll be posting, good news or bad, on here as soon as I find out.


----------



## graffiti281 (Mar 5, 2012)

So will I! I can't wait though. At this point, any news os welcome. Okay, of course not - I do want to get an admit. But the wait is nerve-wracking.


----------



## darkew (Mar 5, 2012)

> Originally posted by graffiti281:
> So will I! I can't wait though. At this point, any news os welcome. Okay, of course not - I do want to get an admit. But the wait is nerve-wracking.



It hasn't been a week since I had my interview. I don't think we'll hear anything until the end of next week, at least. Maybe the end of the following one.

You're not alone in your anxiety


----------



## N_A_Fitz (Mar 8, 2012)

Anyone know how we will hear?  Do they send a letter or an email??


----------



## honeybadger (Mar 8, 2012)

@N_A_Fitz: UCLA notifies people via email about their acceptance and rejection, at least in my experience from last year, and having read the boards the year before that, when I was preparing to apply for Fall 2011 admission. In 2010 they notified the rejected students first, and then the admitted students. Last year UCLA emailed the admitted students first, and then the rejected students.


----------



## PeopleGetReady (Mar 8, 2012)

Yeah, it looks like in past years it was via email. And I hope we find out soon, because I'm starting to check my email every ten minutes.


----------



## graffiti281 (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh. Now see, that's scary. If I see an email from them now, all I'll be thinking is, 'Is this too soon? What does this mean? Am I in, am I out?' - ALL this even before I even open the email.


----------



## i_spit_hot_fire (Mar 9, 2012)

Just received an acceptance email from Graduate Advising, so a heads up to everyone--they're forthcoming. Best of luck.

If anyone gets waitlisted, keep your hopes up. At least one spot will open up, since I committed to USC today, and I'll be letting UCLA know.


----------



## SVC914 (Mar 9, 2012)

Just received an acceptance email from Cheri Smith! I'm in for the fall!! Congratulations to all who hear positive news as well!


----------



## graffiti281 (Mar 9, 2012)

Just received my acceptance email from Cheri Smith! Oh God. I can't feel my fingers.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 9, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## darkew (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm in too!!!

Congrats everyone!!!!! =)


----------



## tra thomas (Mar 9, 2012)

I am in as well! Congrats to everyone who has heard back so far. Get ready, this is going to be an amazing ride!!


----------



## Nowon (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm in!

Huge congrats to those accepted! The wait is finally over.


----------



## PeopleGetReady (Mar 9, 2012)

Best email I've gotten in years! 

I second what @tra_thomas has to say. This is going to be an amazing 2 year adventure! I can't wait to meet my fellow classmates! I'm thinking we're going to need a facebook group? Whaddya think, guys?

And for those of you who didn't get an email tonight, I just want to say that I know how you feel right now. I was in your boat last year, and it was ****ty and it made me question things that I never should have questioned. The only option you have at this point is to soldier on. 

Getting into grad school does not make you a writer. You make you a writer.


----------



## N_A_Fitz (Mar 9, 2012)

Congrats all  So... if we didn't hear today then that's bad news, right?


----------



## filmart (Mar 9, 2012)

Congratulations to everyone and welcome to the family. I look forward to meeting all of you!

@N_A_Fitz - Last year there were a few rounds of acceptance emails. Until you get the dreaded letter, don't give up hope!


----------



## SVC914 (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally posted by PeopleGetReady:
> Best email I've gotten in years!
> 
> I second what @tra_thomas has to say. This is going to be an amazing 2 year adventure! I can't wait to meet my fellow classmates! I'm thinking we're going to need a facebook group? Whaddya think, guys?



PeopleGetReady, I think a facebook group is a great idea! I'm excited to meet everyone!! 

N_A_Fitz, not hearing back yet isn't bad news. I would imagine this is simply the first round. Plus, some will turn down their offer, opening space for others.


----------



## darkew (Mar 9, 2012)

Whoever starts the facebook group, lemme know =)

I_spit_hot_fire :  you're the man (or woman)! You got accepted everywhere! Congrats! =)


----------



## i_spit_hot_fire (Mar 10, 2012)

Hahaha. Thanks. Wish I could go to them all. It kills me that I have to turn UCLA down.


----------



## Diehl (Mar 10, 2012)

Nothing for me.  Oh well.  Congrats to those who made it.


----------



## N_A_Fitz (Mar 10, 2012)

Where r u going instead I_S_H_F??... (edit...i ju just looked back)...USC.. cool.

What made u choose USC if i may ask?


----------



## i_spit_hot_fire (Mar 10, 2012)

The Stark program was my top choice, since it combines studying the creative and business side of things, and allows for a broader overview of the industry as whole. Their alumni network is also a big plus. 

I studied screenwriting as an undergrad, so I wasn't necessarily looking for a straight writing program. It makes more career sense to me to train more broadly (in things I've never studied). Even at UCLA I was trying to get into the Showrunners Track. 

That said, I really love what UCLA is all about, and I'd definitely be having an internal struggle of art vs. business sensibility right now, had I not committed and sent my deposit on the same day the acceptance letter came.


----------



## MichaelDorsey (Mar 10, 2012)

Hey 2012 MFA'ers, 

I'd like to admit that I've been watching from the shadows this whole time.  

I did not get in last year and I was really bummed.  At the very final hour before this year's deadline, I decided to reapply.  I handed in a short story that I literally wrote out of reaction to not getting in the year before (it was about how I got beat up walking home from grammar school when I was a kid -- I don't know why I chose to write that story, I guess I kind of felt beat up by not getting in and it was a type of therapy maybe?).

The crazy thing is, I received my acceptance email last night as well.  I got in on the second try.

For those that got in so far, congrats.  
For those that don't, you're still writers.  If it helps, use your writing to get through the rejection.  You never know-- it might be the sample that gets you in next year.

But whatever you do, don't give up.  Okay?


----------



## mike8163 (Mar 11, 2012)

I had my interview on campus back in late Feb. Received a rejection email Friday night EST. So maybe those of you who didn't receive anything Fri. still have a chance. Good luck guys and congrats to the everybody here who got accepted.


----------



## bball71529 (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm guessing that means they rejected the bottom of the remaining list, and offered acceptances to the top, and they are waiting to see how many immediate YES's they get back from the acceptances before they send more.

I must be somewhere in the middle.  The wait is killing me.  I'm scheduled to visit LA a week from Tuesday to look at USC/UCLA and neighborhoods to potentially live in.  I just want to hear before then.  I really, really, really hope they don't keep me waiting two full weeks after the first acceptances went out, and then reject me after I spent a day or two checking it out and getting my hopes up.  If I'm going to get rejected, just reject me at 9am PST tomorrow.


----------



## graffiti281 (Mar 11, 2012)

A facebook group is a great idea! I'm excited to meet everyone else.

Congrats to all who got the mail already. The ones who didn't, hold on. I'm sure they're doing this in batches.


----------



## N_A_Fitz (Mar 12, 2012)

> Originally posted by bball71529:
> I'm guessing that means they rejected the bottom of the remaining list, and offered acceptances to the top, and they are waiting to see how many immediate YES's they get back from the acceptances before they send more.
> 
> I must be somewhere in the middle.



I am also in limbo.... Middle of the list, huh?   I might develop some sort of complex


----------



## Lumaloo (Mar 12, 2012)

Very much in limbo over here too, so I feel your pain!! Congrats to all who made it in


----------



## tra thomas (Mar 12, 2012)

Seems like there was a consensus that a FB group would be helpful. I don't think one has been created yet, so I made one at https://www.facebook.com/groups/248366401924314/

Right now the privacy is set to "closed" so if you join, people outside of the group won't see our interactions, but I think it will show up in your timeline that you joined. Just a heads up if you haven't broken the news to your employer, etc. I would have set the privacy to "secret" but then I would only be able to add people with whom I am already friends.

If there is already a group and I missed it, will someone please shoot me the link and I will delete the group I linked above.


----------



## darkew (Mar 12, 2012)

Way to go, tra thomas


----------



## PeopleGetReady (Mar 13, 2012)

Yay tra thomas! I'm joining right now.


----------



## honeybadger (Mar 13, 2012)

Congratulations to everyone that got accepted! I've been pretty busy with the MFA program that I'm currently in this week, with the end of the quarter, so forgive me for my tardy congratulations. 

I, like others, am still sitting in limbo. I haven't heard one way or the other. Although a great guy and member of a writing group I was in got his acceptance letter yesterday, so hopefully he pops into the forum and announces it to everyone, so I can congratulate him here on the board.


----------



## Pilnarie (Mar 13, 2012)

Hello everyone, I received my acceptance email last night. Looks like they are staggering them. Looking forward to meeting you all and to those who didn't make it, hang in there.


----------



## honeybadger (Mar 13, 2012)

My boy,Pilnarie finally trumpeted his good news! So proud of you, man.


----------



## bball71529 (Mar 13, 2012)

Officially rejected.  USC it is.  Congratulations everyone, and good luck.


----------



## Diehl (Mar 13, 2012)

Officially rejected as well.  Guess I'll be going it on my own.  I wish you all the best of luck and kick some a** at UCLA.


----------



## honeybadger (Mar 13, 2012)

I just got rejected, too. Congratulations, though to everyone that got in!


----------



## WKJoel (Mar 13, 2012)

Are any of you who have been rejected considering the professional program?


----------



## N_A_Fitz (Mar 13, 2012)

I got the rejection letter as well. I am still looking forward to participating in the professional program. I am going to do it via Skype.. Cant afford a move to la sans mfa funding.  If we got an interview we get in to the pp automatically, right??


----------



## Lumaloo (Mar 14, 2012)

Officially rejected as well, but I am hopefully going to do the professional program. Just need to figure out my job situation since working full-time with a commute doesn't seem like the best idea to really get everything out of the program.


----------



## honeybadger (Mar 14, 2012)

Who all is planning on reapplying next year?


----------



## mike8163 (Mar 14, 2012)

I will re-apply if I don't hear from NYU DW or Columbia. I interviewed at Columbia but haven't heard anything yet. UCLA will always be in my heart though. Great school in and outside the program.

Mike


----------



## Diehl (Mar 14, 2012)

I haven't decided if I'll reapply next year.  I'm leaning toward a no, but maybe something will change in the next 6 months.  

Unfortunately, I'm taking a federal job and I have no idea what my schedule or training will be for the first year (probation), so I'm going to pass on the PP.  Maybe I'll try the PP the year after that, if they'll take me.


----------



## N_A_Fitz (Mar 14, 2012)

@Honeybadger>>>  Is there anyway you could send me some insider info on the online PP?  I am going to enroll for sure but i was curious about how the classes are structure, reading lists, etc.  I cant seem to find any detailed info besides an overall calendar


----------



## honeybadger (Mar 14, 2012)

@N_A_Fitz: Sure. There is no reading list, although they suggest you buy and read Hal Ackerman and Richard Walter's screenwriting books, along with a few other recommended readings that they email you when you enroll. Beyond that, the class meets 3 hours, once a week, for ten week quarters. You watch your lectures online, at your convenience, and that's about it. If you have any more questions, you can PM me, and I'll give you my email address, and we can talk.


----------



## Lumaloo (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm now actively working on a plan B and was wondering if anyone knew how the process for the professional program works? Are the people who interviewed for the MFA program automatically accepted? And if so, do we just send in an application on the website or how do we make sure they know we had an interview? I would hate to get rejected again so I want to make sure I go about it the right way


----------



## N_A_Fitz (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks HoneyBadger

Lumaloo I just sent Cheri an email asking the same thing...She said they would contact me in a couple weeks...prolly the same for all who got an interview.

I dont think we need to do any reapplying...a small concession due to our expected sadness re: not getting into the MFA


----------



## SheScribe (Apr 13, 2012)

Just want to say congrats to all who were accepted!  I'm currently completing my 1st year in the program and can't express how wonderful it is -- wonderfully challenging, wonderful people, and just a overall great experience that will teach you more about yourself than you ever expected.  This message board was so helpful to me in the past when I was applying.  A few of us from this board started a FB group after being accepted but then migrated to a new one once the 2nd year MFA students started one for us. That may happen with you as well.  Just wanted to give you the heads up. Looking forward to meeting you! For those who didn't get accepted...try again. I tried twice, and the second time was a charm. There are very successful alumni who have tried as many as three times, so NEVER give up if this is something you really want.


----------

